# St. Ouen



## Achamore (Aug 9, 2016)

Another plant I bought from Sue Adams in Bristol last year, this is the finest St. Ouen I have seen in ages. I think it must be originally from the EYOF some years back.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 9, 2016)

That is nice. Well shaped, good color. And it looks like a really small plant.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 9, 2016)

that is perfect!
David


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 9, 2016)

Beautiful; nice shape and color. Maybe polyploid if it came from the EYOF?


----------



## eteson (Aug 9, 2016)

It is just gorgeous!


----------



## trdyl (Aug 9, 2016)

Holy cow!

You lucky man.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 9, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> Beautiful; nice shape and color. Maybe polyploidy if it came from the EYOF?



Quite possibly, it seems to have heavier substance than I have seen before on other St. Ouens.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh, that is sweet!


----------



## garysan (Aug 9, 2016)

Really lovely 

I bought a couple of St Ouen's from Wubben when I visited Jac in June. They are kinda small right now but in a couple of years, I hope they will look as beautiful as this one.


----------



## abax (Aug 9, 2016)

Did you ever score when you bought those plants from Sue
Adams!!! All the plants you've posted are lovely and this
one is no exception. I love it and have never seen one
half so beautiful.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 10, 2016)

abax said:


> Did you ever score when you bought those plants from Sue
> Adams!!! All the plants you've posted are lovely and this
> one is no exception. I love it and have never seen one
> half so beautiful.



Hi Angela, yes, but with one drawback: her plants have that dreaded brown fungus that destroys phrags. Don't know if you have seen it over there in the USA where it isn't so common. Here's the irony of the situation: that fungus is easily kept at bay by daily watering with cold water. Over the years the EYOF provided the orchid world with many of its finest phrag crosses. But they grow all their phrags in rockwool, and you can't water them daily when in rockwool or they drown in effect. And they don't like having the medium changed over, you lose a year or two of growth. 

These days though the EYOF don't give a damn about growers like you and me, only seem to grow enough of their new crosses from flask to enable them to get awards, but only a paltry few are then available to people outside of their greenhouses. Very hard to understand that attitude. But then stranger things have happened, somehow Donald Trump still has supporters despite insulting Gold Star families and making public calls to assassinate Clinton. So the world is full of very strange folk is the only conclusion I can arrive at..! But I do wish the EYOF would grow more of their crosses for sale to the likes of us. And switch to bark..! :wink:


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 10, 2016)

pink velvet


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2016)

Is it possible to get Dragon's Blood into Gigha? I think
that might help with your problem. Does your mail have to
go through the mainland? I'd be more than happy to send
a couple of bottles to you.

I absolutely hate rockwool...nasty stuff.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2016)

I ship to EU.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 11, 2016)

What is Dragon's Blood?


----------



## abax (Aug 12, 2016)

There are several threads about DB that you should go back and read Don. It's an resin from a South American
plant (it does resemble blood) that takes care of rot and
erwinia with very small applications to the infected area
on the plant. It is VERY effective and inexpensive at
26.00US plus shipping. You don't have to use much so
a bottle or two lasts a long time. I posted some time ago
that it also dries up poison ivy far better than anything I've
tried and I've tried everything. Lance and Eric know far
more about DB than I do. Drop NYEric a PM to find out if
he has any on hand. He just posted that he ships to EU.
The plant is Croton lechleri.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I ship to EU.



May I buy some from you?

email me at [email protected] with details please..!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure, I sent you an email.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Aug 12, 2016)

Great acquisition.

Absolutely beautiful colour and form.


----------



## abax (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm glad to see two nice people connect to solve a problem.
Don, you're gonna be soooo happy with DB in your arsenal
of slipper protection. Now if we could only figure out a way
to finagle some divisions of your beautiful plants! ;>)


----------



## e-spice (Aug 14, 2016)

Super nice.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 18, 2016)

I agree, outstanding!


----------



## Achamore (Aug 22, 2016)

Will have to nurse this plant along, as it isn't the healthiest of specimens. But it is the finest St. Ouen I have seen.


----------

